# Wie Hex datei einlesen mit FileReader?



## Hurrican23 (16. März 2007)

Hi Leute,
Komm nicht mehr weiter ,versuch schon seit einiger Zeit eine Hex datei einzulesen
was mir bis jetzt aber noch nicht gelungen ist .txt dateien sind kein Problem.(siehe unten)
Leider finde ich nirgends etwas brauchbares zu diesem Thema hex einlesen...


> try {
> FileReader fr = new FileReader(tf1.getText());
> int z;
> String text = "";
> ...



Wie könnte ich diesen Code so abändern damit ich ne Hex datei einlesen kann
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## lernen.2007 (17. März 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal dieses Link mal an.

Gruß


----------

